# January 6th  Inland Runner



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 1, 2014)

Models have been trending significantly colder:-D

GFS now has the entire Green Mountain Spine in some sort of wintery precip. At this time yesterday, the R/S line was predicted to be around Buffalo.

If this trend continues, we could have a major winter storm, whether it be ice or snow, for the majority of New England. Stay tuned...


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> At this time yesterday, the R/S line was predicted to be around Buffalo.


  wtf?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 1, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Models have been trending significantly colder:-D
> 
> GFS now has the entire Green Mountain Spine in some sort of wintery precip. At this time yesterday, the R/S line was predicted to be around Buffalo.



Yeah, per GFS even the Catskills look like they would be all snow for entire event (tight at start though) now.  And IIRC these models do not "anticipate" prior snowfall right? (i.e. I don't think the models digest the snowfall that will be on the ground leading to radiative cooling)  Anyone know that?

EDIT:  Just ran the 00z Euro though, and it's still about Buffalo at 120 hours, but drops massively at 144, oddly west to east rather than north to south.  Another big arctic dig.  It would be colder in the Florida panhandle than it will be in Portsmouth, NH for a few hours if that verified. lol


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, per GFS even the Catskills look like they would be all snow for entire event (tight at start though) now.  And IIRC these models do not "anticipate" prior snowfall right? (i.e. I don't think the models digest the snowfall that will be on the ground leading to radiative cooling)  Anyone know that?



Yeah, I don't think so. The 32 degree line they put out is determined by atmospheric conditions and doesn't include other factors, such as snowpack. (I think)


----------



## Tin (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm less concerned about snow and more concerned about the wind.on the back side. Making the trip to Jay for Tuesday and Wednesday and.don't want wind.holds or temps of -30.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 2, 2014)

This is an interesting storm.  Could start as rain Sunday afternoon then back to snow overnight then rain Monday am and rapidly back to snow in the afternoon.  Then it all freezes solid with Monday night lows in the single digits!  I am hoping this ends up like last week's slop bomb and the ski resorts get something out of it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 2, 2014)

Just say nooooo to inland runners!!!!!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 2, 2014)

andrec10 said:


> Just say nooooo to inland runners!!!!!



Amen bro


----------



## dmw (Jan 2, 2014)

Any new thoughts on this one? I'll be at Stowe and I've seen both snow and non-snow forecasted. First time there, fingers crossed.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 2, 2014)

New GFS= Snowstorm

BOOM. Inland runner no more.


----------



## dmw (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 2, 2014)

It was as easy as that! Works for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 2, 2014)

It's gonna bust, I can feel it…









Edit: Just took the day off on Tuesday. Happy birthday to me! :-D


----------



## Tin (Jan 2, 2014)

Still looking wet in southern VT and NH. Hopefully not.much.


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2014)

Tin said:


> Still looking wet in southern VT and NH. Hopefully not.much.


  If this is our "January thaw", I'll take it.  We need to keep the perspective that for the east coast, this is still a bit "early" in the season.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 3, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> It's gonna bust, I can feel it…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it looks like it is going to be a cold and icy birthday :sad:


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 3, 2014)

GFS caved to Euro. Cold rain for most.


----------



## Tin (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks very windy on the backside. Hope I can get at least one day in at Jay.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 3, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> GFS caved to Euro. Cold rain for most.



Oh the Horror!!!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 3, 2014)

I really don't know what to make of this storm. I'm thinking some ice at the onset, then a cold rain (upper 30's low 40's) for most ski areas during the duration, and an inch or 2 of snow once the cold front passes through.

Disappointing, but not going to kill us. Only SE MA and CONN are going to torch into the low 50's. If anything, it's going to settle the pow into the base which is always good for late season.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 3, 2014)

New York ski areas will be mainly snow, I think.


----------



## dmw (Jan 3, 2014)

Weather Channel app (usually pretty good in my experience) is showing snow for Stowe - thoughts?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 3, 2014)

dmw said:


> Weather Channel app (usually pretty good in my experience) is showing snow for Stowe - thoughts?



You should be fine. I'm talking about Southern Vt, All of NH and SR. The Low  should pass close enough to you that the warm sector doesn't affect you.


----------



## dmw (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks again.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 3, 2014)

dmw said:


> Thanks again.



No Problem. Have fun!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> New York ski areas will be mainly snow, I think.



Catskills more snow that is very good news.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 3, 2014)

This one is nothing like snow pack destroyer before christmas.  There could be more snow end of next week!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2014)

At least these guys are optimistic about ithttp://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/snow-forecast.html


        [h=2]Vermont - Snow forecast[/h] Where will it snow in Vermont? This page lists the ski resorts with the  highest forecasted snow totals over the next 24, 48 and 72 hours.     



Jan  5
Jan  6
Jan  7
 
Resorts Jan  5                      Jan  6                  Jan  7 Base Depth 
 Smugglers' Notch Resort
0"7"0"                 36"                  Stowe Mountain Resort
0"7"0"                 36"                  Sugarbush
0"7"0"                 36"                  Killington Resort
0"6"0"                 24"                  Jay Peak
0"6"1"                 36"                  Magic Mountain
0"5"0"                 26"                  Okemo Mountain Resort
0"5"0"                 30"                  Stratton Mountain
0"5"0"                 40"                  Pico Mountain 
0"5"0"                 12"                  Q Burke Mountain Resorts
0"5"0"                 18"                  Bromley Mountain
0"4"0"                 30"                  Bolton Valley
0"4"0"                 20"                  Mad River Glen
0"4"0"                 12"                  Mount Snow
0"4"0"                 34"                  Suicide Six
0"1"0"                 22"                  


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 4, 2014)

Let's all ignore this next "event"...  What should we start looking forward to after that?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Let's all ignore this next "event"...  What should we start looking forward to after that?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



January 12


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like rain.:sad:


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 4, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Looks like rain.:sad:



Kind of weird, the warm up is really short then rain, then on the backside they were talking about the temp crashing from like 47 to 5 in 3 hours  Not much melt but wondering just what it will due to conditions.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 4, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Kind of weird, the warm up is really short then rain, then on the backside they were talking about the temp crashing from like 47 to 5 in 3 hours  Not much melt but wondering just what it will due to conditions.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Ice and everything will freeze solid. I was planning on going up Sunday because I had to attend a wedding today. Now I'm wondering if I won't get out at all because it says rain tomorrow. This is becoming a major bummer. At least everything should soften up by next weekend. I imagine they'll be making snow over that time period as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2014)

Any chance northern Vt areas will be spared?  Say from mrg north?


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sharpen your skis boys and girls!.....Wait i said that last week!


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 4, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Any chance northern Vt areas will be spared?  Say from mrg north?



Vermont looks fine. It's from the Berkshires on down that looks like it will be getting a mix of ice/rain/snow. Next weekend should be nice but then again I say that every weekend.


----------



## dmw (Jan 4, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Any chance northern Vt areas will be spared?  Say from mrg north?



Higher points forecast for Mansfield mentions the R word. As well as plunging temps and crazy wind!


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bright side...this could be good for the woods. Tamp it and freeze it = base. Right now at killington its fluff on rocks in the woods.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2014)

'nuff said


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2014)

Recreational forecast
national weather service burlington vt
302 pm est sat jan 4 2014


 

 RECREATIONAL FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
302 PM EST SAT JAN 4 2014

.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR THE GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT...

.TONIGHT...PARTLY CLOUDY. NEAR STEADY TEMPERATURES IN THE LOWER 20S.
SOUTHWEST WINDS 30 TO 45 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS
BELOW ZERO. 
.SUNDAY...PARTLY SUNNY. A CHANCE OF SNOW OR MIXED PRECIPITATION IN
THE AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE MID 30S. SOUTHWEST WINDS 20 TO 35 MPH.
WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO.
.SUNDAY NIGHT...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. RAIN OR MIXED
PRECIPITATION LIKELY UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN RAIN AFTER MIDNIGHT.
LOWS IN THE LOWER 30S. SOUTH WINDS 50 TO 65 MPH...INCREASING TO 60
TO 75 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT.
.MONDAY...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING IN
AND OUT OF CLOUDS. RAIN IN THE MORNING...THEN A CHANCE OF
SNOW OR SLEET IN THE AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 40S. TEMPERATURES
FALLING INTO THE LOWER 20S IN THE AFTERNOON. SOUTH WINDS 55 TO
70 MPH...BECOMING SOUTHWEST AND DECREASING TO 40 TO 55 MPH IN THE
AFTERNOON. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS BELOW ZERO IN
THE AFTERNOON.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 4, 2014)

moguler6 said:


> Bright side...this could be good for the woods. Tamp it and freeze it = base. Right now at killington its fluff on rocks in the woods.



I want to look on the bright side, too...  At my local hill the woods are skiing really, really well - although some rocks are definitely showing through.  R@!n is only going to expose them more...  Maybe places with better snowpack won't be so adversely affected.  This isn't the end of the world, but it definitely sucks.  The skiing is just damn good right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 4, 2014)

Well these winds just made my early week vacation at Jay and Smuggs go to shit. Hello wind.holds.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 4, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I want to look on the bright side, too...  At my local hill the woods are skiing really, really well - although some rocks are definitely showing through.  R@!n is only going to expose them more...  Maybe places with better snowpack won't be so adversely affected.  This isn't the end of the world, but it definitely sucks.  The skiing is just damn good right now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Woods game on at Pats?   I'm shooting to be there for 1st chair in the AM.   Blue softshell,white helmet, gray pants, surface watch life's if yah see me let's make some runs

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 4, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Woods game on at Pats?   I'm shooting to be there for 1st chair in the AM.   Blue softshell,white helmet, gray pants, surface watch life's if yah see me let's make some runs
> 
> I don't want to set your expectations TOO high...!  As long as you have skied pats "woods" and know what they are all about, you should be happy.  Like I said, there are some rocks showing through!  Unfortunately I hurt my knee tonight, and I will be out of commission for a bit...  I really wish I could enjoy more of this good snow!
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 4, 2014)

^. Oops.  How the hell did I do that?!  My comment looks like part of the quote...  Oh well...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 4, 2014)

All good.    Hope the knee heals quick for ya......I haven't been to pats in about 7 yrs actually so looking forward to 're discovering it and seeing cascade basin

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 4, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> All good.    Hope the knee heals quick for ya......I haven't been to pats in about 7 yrs actually so looking forward to 're discovering it and seeing cascade basin
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



I met Dlauge there for a few runs this afternoon.  He said the cascade lift was pretty busy - presumably people are checking it out for the first time!  IMO it's sort of a step up from the valley area - no challenge whatsoever.  I usually stick close to the front of the mountain.  Hurricane is skiing pretty well if you enjoy bumps (just don't twist your knee!), vortex is good, and FIS as well (including the "glade" on skiers right).  There is also a little mogul field developing at the bottom right of FIS.  Some other time I'd be happy to make some turns with you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 5, 2014)

Some wild inversion happening. Just.drove.past Sunappe on the way to Smuggs and the car.says -2. At 5:30 am it.was 20/21 at the.summit of Madonna  and Sterling at Smuggs.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 5, 2014)

Well this thing has moved even further west. Now instead of even getting 2-4 inches we are going to get less than an inch of snow/sleet/FR and then just plain old rain tomorrow :sad:.
The storm later this week is looking warmer too.


----------



## Edd (Jan 5, 2014)

Skiing somewhere between SR and Loon on Tue/Wed. Going to make the most of it and demo carvers.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 5, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Well this thing has moved even further west. Now instead of even getting 2-4 inches we are going to get less than an inch of snow/sleet/FR and then just plain old rain tomorrow :sad:.
> The storm later this week is looking warmer too.



Wouldn't fret about the next storm. Too far out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Well this thing has moved even further west. Now instead of even getting 2-4 inches we are going to get less than an inch of snow/sleet/FR and then just plain old rain tomorrow :sad:.
> The storm later this week is looking warmer too.



Yeah, this forecast sucks.  I was planning on heading up to ski Smuggs, Stowe and Jay the next three days, but I'm postponing my trip until next week.  Hopefully it will be a little better.   Back in the fall I had bought one of those $10 Jay Peak Liftopia deals for Wednesday, so it looks like I'm going to eat it.  Oh well.  Only ten bucks.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, this forecast sucks.  I was planning on heading up to ski Smuggs, Stowe and Jay the next three days, but I'm postponing my trip until next week.  Hopefully it will be a little better.   Back in the fall I had bought one of those $10 Jay Peak Liftopia deals for Wednesday, so it looks like I'm going to eat it.  Oh well.  Only ten bucks.



Didn't you also get a fox44 card that has Jay on it?

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm still heading up Wed.-Sat. Whatever it is it is.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Didn't you also get a fox44 card that has Jay on it?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



Yep.  Was hoping to save that for later in the season, but I could end up using it next week instead.  It's also got MRG, Smuggs and Burke on there, so next week it will be Stowe for one day and any of those other mountains to fill out the three days.

Ideally, the conditions will be okay at MRG on Monday, so I can ski there and pick up some Lawson's Finest Liquids in Warren.  I've got a case of Heady Toppers waiting for me in Stowe.  Then hopefully I ski Jay on Wednesday and can hit up the Hill Farmstead Brewery on the way home on Wednesday to pick up some of their brews.

This planned trip is equal parts ski and beer safari.  :beer:


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome trip.....were doing a 3 mtn tour up there mid March....Jay, Smuggs, MRG/Middlebury

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, this forecast sucks.  I was planning on heading up to ski Smuggs, Stowe and Jay the next three days, but I'm postponing my trip until next week.  Hopefully it will be a little better.   Back in the fall I had bought one of those $10 Jay Peak Liftopia deals for Wednesday, so it looks like I'm going to eat it.  Oh well.  Only ten bucks.



Hate to tell you but the long range has the same crap for the beginning of next week. I hope it's wrong for everyones sake.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll take the gamble on the long range.  If it's as bad as the next three days will be, oh well.


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Wouldn't fret about the next storm. Too far out.



+1


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 5, 2014)

Long range isn't as bad as it could be.  So far it looks like a mild up.   High 30's below freezing at night from Saturday through Wednesday.   Then everything reloads.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2014)

The elevations will provide a modest mitigation.  Still rain, but nearly as much or for as long.   There will be snow both before and after the rain.   Stupid temperature inversion will come into play again which might neutralize the elevation effect, but we won't know until the fat lady dances.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 5, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Hate to tell you but the long range has the same crap for the beginning of next week. I hope it's wrong for everyones sake.



I'm expecting a relaxation of the cold at some point.  A January thaw so to speak.  Never seen a wire to wire winter.  I'm still on board that we will reap rewards in February and March.  That is when the NAO usually goes negative (it really hasn't been negative except for short periods so far).  A short break won't alarm me.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nam12 bufkit profiles over the lakes show an extended period of 
 strong omega forecast within the bands lasting 24 to 36 hours. Snow 
 accumulation forecasts were more subjective based on experience than 
 upon any particular model or blend of models. Overall we expect 2 to 
 3 inch per hour snowfall rates off the lake ontario band and 1 to 2 
 inch per hour rates off the lake erie band through monday night and 
 much of tuesday. The duration of these extreme snow rates will yield 
 the expected several feet of snow east of both lakes. A max of 
 around 36 inches would be possible just south of buffalo from the 
lake erie snow band through the event and possibly over 5 or 6 feet 
 across the tug hill from the lake ontario band. The additional uplift 
 from the tug hill and more steady orientation of the lake ontario 
 band is reasoning for such high snow totals east of lake ontario. 
 The lake erie band looks to shift a bit more so snow totals where 
 cut some due to this factor. There will be very tight snowfall 
 gradients on both band from the center to the outer edges which is 
 typical for lake effect snow but may be especially noticeable across 
metro buffalo.


----------



## Edd (Jan 6, 2014)

Yikes. It is raining hard in the seacoast NH area right now. I do not like the sound of rain on the roof in January.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 6, 2014)

Edd said:


> Yikes. It is raining hard in the seacoast NH area right now. I do not like the sound of rain on the roof in January.


Im in westwood mass....raining and very foggy........totally sucks !


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2014)

Ice on my road in south Sullivan county NY mountains road ice not fun glad for people who got out over the weekend


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jan 6, 2014)

Holy Inversion where I'm at (Berkshires). Coming off where I live at ~1300' the temp was at 48° (6:00am) then driving east it drops into the valley of my town and it was 33°. Mind you this is in my truck but it was a noticeable change!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2014)

Ice by my home this morning in Shawgunks mountain ranges NY. I think this storm will do ok and keep base intact hopefully another snow comes soon to east coast.  Weather is freaky today, drove black ice yesterday after Sun down, saw light rain and temperature was 40 s at 2 am in elevation of about 800 feet high. When I leave mountain road to highway were I live is full of ice snow slow driving. Get to bus station in valley 500 feet elevation I guess warm 49 at 6 am and light rain. Hopefully everyone careful driving today black ice is out there.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Milton, VT = 50 degrees
Milton, FL = 31 degrees

:-?

And the Fairbanks museum is hinting at a January thaw for next weekend. uke:

I'm going skiing tomorrow anyway. Ice be damned! It will be day #1 of the year for me.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 6, 2014)

billski said:


> The elevations will provide a modest mitigation.



Pouring rain at the base of Jay Peak.  Actually starting to see the ground around trees.  This stupid weather will do more damage than anticipated. 

This, coupled to the fact that I'm heading home to work, really depresses me.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

I wonder if the sap is flowing yet.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 6, 2014)

47 degrees, raining , high winds till 7 pm today , then snow . Snow ridge and Mc Cauley are in the bullseye  So. Jeff county /Lewis county projected to get up to FIVE feet ........Thanks Lake Ontario


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 6, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> 47 degrees, raining , high winds till 7 pm today , then snow . Snow ridge and Mc Cauley are in the bullseye  So. Jeff county /Lewis county projected to get up to FIVE feet ........Thanks Lake Ontario



Hope you can get a day off !  Enjoy.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

Time for a trip out west.  Think a pile of 500 disgruntled easterners could put together a dirt cheap trip to Alta or somewhere, anywhere?  A gym with cots (probably lots of spares at the Red Cross right now), PBJ for breakfast, lunch, dinner?  Group ticket rates?  737 charter, luggage included?


  Snow fog on the drive all the way in.  It was rising like steam from a boiling pot.   
It was also colder in my garage than outside.   Oh, I can't wait for all this black ice tonight!


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 6, 2014)

It's just depressing, Saturday was a great day out on the snow and now it's 55???!? in downtown boston outside my office?  It's like one step foward and two steps back this winter so far


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

You've got to be kidding me.  58F now.  Spring skiing, for a couple more hours, then


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

Pushing 50 when I woke up this morning, temp has been dropping all day, now it's barely snowing on our way to right around 0 degrees.  Tomorrow is going to be a fun commute.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a fun commute.



Tomorrow's commuter vehicle.


----------



## dmw (Jan 6, 2014)

Rain all morning, snowing now in Stowe. Gondola was on wind hold, decided to bail on riding today. Gondola started running as I left. Wishful thinking that by Wednesday it might be not too horrible.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Ideally, the conditions will be okay at MRG on Monday,



<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqL7ktN9alo&feature=youtu.be" target="_blank">




On the other hand Stowe and Jay are reporting snow now ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

billski said:


> Snow fog on the drive all the way in.  It was rising like steam from a boiling pot.
> It was also colder in my garage than outside.   Oh, I can't wait for all this black ice tonight!



The temp in my garage was still in the 20's this morning. My car fogged up so bad when I pulled out it took almost 30 minutes to fully clear off.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

Tin said:


> Well these winds just made my early week vacation at Jay and Smuggs go to shit. Hello wind.holds.


 sux


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

This planned trip is equal parts ski and beer safari.

- maybe more weighted toward the later? 
I'll be on slope at Stowe/Sugarbush starting Friday.  I might be spending more in the bar and restaurants than I planned...


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

Going down...


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

Stowe


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2014)

billski said:


> Stowe



I did not know Stowe was in the European time zone.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Abominable (Jan 6, 2014)

So, what are the prospects for recovery in the Berkshires and S VT?  Seeing a few hills closed today... cold over the next week, should get some man-made back on the ground, then some wet wintry mix coming up on the weekend.  Anything shaping up long-term?

I need some good news.


----------



## Euler (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, it's cold again...the base seems to have survived, and the snow makers will get back at it.  I'll be at mountainsnow on weds and I'll take some photos.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 6, 2014)

Damage reports by people at various resorts late today would be appreciated.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Damage reports by people at various resorts late today would be appreciated.


  The assessments will probably be forthcoming in the AM.  Too difficult to assess in the dark, plus the snow needs time to drain before they put anything on it.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Damage reports by people at various resorts late today would be appreciated.


MRG brutally reported on it at 3pm today on their FB page.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mad-River-Glen/90212840431
FUgly.  Makes me want to go to the JP water park


----------



## Quietman (Jan 6, 2014)

Crotched looks fine, although the woods that were really fun on Sunday will be out of play due to snow loss and freezing solid.


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2014)

Here are your damage reports, sir.

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/vermont

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/massachusetts

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/new-york

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/new-hampshire

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/connecticut

Check the reporting dates CAREFULLY.  Some are yesterday's report.

I am skeptical of some of these base numbers, especially the lower number.


----------



## hammer (Jan 7, 2014)

billski said:


> Here are your damage reports, sir.
> 
> http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/vermont
> 
> ...



I'm skeptical of any report that doesn't include Frozen Granular...


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 7, 2014)

billski said:


> Here are your damage reports, sir.
> 
> 
> Check the reporting dates CAREFULLY.  Some are yesterday's report.
> ...



Some of the abysmally low trail count should go up as ski patrols carefully check the trail conditions as the day progresses.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2014)

Skiing is remarkably pretty good at Crotched today.  They've already refreshed about half the mountain and are working on the rest.  Still plenty of frozen granular surfaces around but most of the main runs are skiing great; especially Meteor.  

St Anselm college women's ski team is training here today which is also nice. :grin:


----------



## dlague (Jan 7, 2014)

billski said:


> Here are your damage reports, sir.
> 
> http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/vermont
> 
> ...



WOW - Some of those look like early December Reports difference being - we are in full rate season!  We are in desperate need of a  real blizzard!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 7, 2014)

dlague said:


> WOW - Some of those look like early December Reports difference being - we are in full rate season!  We are in desperate need of a  real blizzard!



Anywhere that's got decent snowmaking has got a nice window to freshen everything up and should be decent by the weekend.  Like DHS said they are busy freshening at Crotched.  My home bump has 3 or 4 trails closed today and is piling it on, I'm sure 3 to 4 other trails will be closed tomorrow to do the same thing.  I bet MOST places are 75%+ open for the weekend and as long as we don't lose too much base look forward to a wee bit warmer weather (- the rain, please).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

